# michigan event



## mumbles027 (Apr 13, 2004)

milan dragway under the lights 
Hope to see you guys at these races 


For official info click: 
http://www.xceedspeed.com/underthelights.html 

for the official flyer click: 
www.xceeddigitalmedia.com/Videos/card1.jpg 

for the official message fourm click: 
http://www.xceedspeed.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=22 

DATES 
May 15th 
June 19th 
July 3rd 
August 14th 
September 4th 
October 2nd 


Entry Fee to Race - $35 
Entry Fee to Watch - $10 
Points Entry Fee - $25 
Gates open at 6 P.M. Time Trials 6-9 P.M. Eliminations at 9:30 Track secured at 11 P.M. 


Classes: 
1) Sport Compact (List is coming soon) 
2) Domestics - Must be street appearing, no tubs, full interior, roll-up windows. Slicks and open exhaust OK 
3)Frantic 4 - 4 fastest cars in time trials from Sport Compact and Domestic (8 all together) will race in a heads-up, pro tree shootout (no extra entry fee). They will race separately by class then the 2 winners race off. 


Prizes: 
Sport Compact 
Winner $250 Plus Trophy 
Runner-Up $100 
Semis $50 


Domestic 
Winner $250 Plus Trophy 
Runner-Up $100 
Semis $50 


Frantic 4 
Winner $100 
Runner-Up $50 


XCEEDSPEED.COM POINTS SERIES - Drivers must sign up in the tower before the day is over to receive their points from that day. This only needs to be done one time. Entry fee is $25. The two winners will get 2005 GOLD CARDS, Champions Coat and 2 Tickets to the Milan Dragway Champions Awards Banquet. Points will be posted on-line after each event. Points are scored by the following: 10 points for staging in 1st round and them 10 points for each round you win. Points members will also get a Points Decal and a Points Card, it is good for $2.00 off entry to Milan Dragway racing, testing or watching. Some of our sponsors also offer discounts for cardholders.


----------

